# D&C- Still painful 7 days later??



## Babybonn

Hi,

I had a D and C almost a week ago to remove missed miscarriage (lost at 9.0 weeks). And i was wondering if anyone else still had pain in their uterus about 6-7 days after the surgery? I feel pressure, and pain when peeing. I had the same procedure (8 week miscarriage) done years before and never had any pain after 1 day or so post-surgery. Is this pain normal? Or do i have a uterine infection. Doc says not unless i have a fever. I had an ultrasound done by a different doctor and they found a little blood left over in uterus but said it was normal to have some blood left over. I had a heavy growth Gardnerella vaginalis infection, untreated until i found out i miscarried. Can this be the problem? Doc says no. Anyone else have this happen???


----------



## Babybonn

Also, they already treated the infection with 500 mg dose of metronidazole before the D&C, then after the surgery i was given preventive antibiotics as well...so i don't think i have an infection still.

Has anyone else suspected their miscarriage was caused by bacterial vaginosis?

Thanks


----------



## Jessabelle

Firstly, so sorry for your loss! I had an ERPC in June which is similar to D&C. I was still in pain two weeks after mine and like you, I had pain and pressure when peeing. I really wouldn't like to say for sure though and it may be best to pop to the docs for your own peace of mind. x


----------



## DebbieDooDaa

I'm so sorry that you're going through this on top of everything else.
I didn't have a D & C but miscarried Monday after beginning medical management treatment. I still have that pain you're describing now, like a pressure if I was to tense my abdominal muscles, and more pressure / some pain when going to the loo. 
They did a swab to test for infection when I went back Wednesday and that was all clear. I guess it just takes a while for things to settle down. 
I don't think you could have an infection if you've been taking metronidazole since it's such a strong antibiotic.
Could be something to do with some blood being left over, because again, my scan Wednesday also showed this. So it could all ease off when it has passed. 
If it's causing you a lot of distress I don't see the harm in getting it checked out with your doctor.
Take care xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

I had pain and cramping for about 2 weeks after my D&C. I also had terrible backaches. The NP said that it was normal and unless I was bleeding heavily or had a fever everything was fine. The pain did finally go away, but it took some time. I would say if you are concerned to call the doc though, you can never be too careful!


----------



## Babybonn

Thanks to all for your responses. 

It helps to know that i am not the only one going thru this and it is somewhat normal with the pain. 

I am so sorry for your losses, too. 

I just want to get well so i can start TTC again. This is so frustrating.


----------



## ctimi16

Hi
I too had a mmsc a month ago and had a d&c. I too had pain, especially with peeing. It turned out it was a bladder infection. So it's best to have it checked. 
Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Babybonn

ctimi16 said:


> Hi
> I too had a mmsc a month ago and had a d&c. I too had pain, especially with peeing. It turned out it was a bladder infection. So it's best to have it checked.
> Lots of love :hugs:

Thanks. They tested me and told me no signs of bladder infection. Just a "rough D and C." 

It's been 17 days now and i finally am feeling back to normal again (physically).


----------

